# Anyone recognize this brand.



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Spotted an SJ style acoustic. I don't recognize the maker and owner doesn't know either. They say there is no sticker inside. Price is right though. Take a shot?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Likely not worth the money, my guess.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

It looks like it might be worth the asking price, just wish I knew SOMETHING about it, at least the name.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

What do you think? Is it worth the price to you? Hell I'd buy it just for a campfire guitar or something for the grandkids to beat around on.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

It sold while I was hemming and hawing. I should know better. At that price go get it. Of you don't like it resell it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't help wondering what the heck was going on in the minds of the people/company that made it.

Giving it the name of Faux does not exactly engender confidence.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd ask how old it is, for pictures of the bridge/top and neck joint (to check if there is any sign of separation), and for a picture of the neck viewed from the bridge (to check for twists or severe action issues). Or look at it in person for those issues, if possible.

Cheap guitars generally start to show signs of these issues pretty early in the grand scheme of things. For $60, if it's already got a few years on it and there are no signs of those issues, it's a steal IMO. Don't expect a vintage Martin, but it could make a great cheap workhorse guitar for beating around the trunk, on camping trips, etc.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I think this might be a Fenix. They were sold for a few years in the late 90s and early 2000s. I remember helping a friend buy one and was impressed that is had a solid top and sides angled was a pretty decent sounding guitar fwiw.


----------

